# Improving my shrimp parameters



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I just recieved my latest water update and my ten gallon which I have guppies and babies, have these results:

KH:0
GH:1
Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:20 

Which areas would be the best for shrimp life in my tank and how can I improve.

Rocky


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have similar para. on my 20gal. It works for the green shrimps but not for the CRS. I was told that CRS needs a GH of 4-6.

Whats the pH btw? And what shrimps r u planning on keeping?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I have similar para. on my 20gal. It works for the green shrimps but not for the CRS. I was told that CRS needs a GH of 4-6.
> 
> Whats the pH btw? And what shrimps r u planning on keeping?


Ahah John, see you're starting a CRS tank again!!! Make sure to use Ada this time around buddy....

Rocky, Other than the gh being bumped up abit more the params are fine, to raise gh you can add abit of cichlids buffer or seachem equilibrium. Ofcourse there are other products that you can use but those 2 mentioned are stable for shrimps.

Also ph can be 6-7.5 for most shrimp however CRS like lower ph to breed!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just Cherries, and can I use aquarium salt to bump up my GH? or is that necessary


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

you don't need salt for shrimp. an inexpensive way to bump hardness a little is to use oyster shell. I've got some human food-grade you can have when we meet for plants later.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i have guppies with my cherries but when the baby cherries start poping up, the guppies made quick meals of them. i use crush coral and ciclid water conditioner to up my 
GH and i have a pregnant A grade CRS so hope things work out.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

hmmm, so if all I do is lower my nitrate and bump up the GH Im good to go?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say so.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

What about my KH? Can I improve or just do more water changes?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval sells a liquid mineral supplement just for shrimp. Anyplace that sells the Ebi should have it. It's very easy to use. Seachem Equilibrium is also good for plants. It's a powder.

Guppies like their water a little harder, too, so they would appreciate the Equilibrium or mineral supplement. But as someone else here mentioned, the adult guppies will eat baby shrimp. My female endlers started to eat baby shrimp once they became large enough. Some shrimp will survive, though, if you have enough plants. Shrimp babies love to hang from the fronds of floating water lettuce, Asian Watergrass or other floating plants. They blend right in.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> What about my KH? Can I improve or just do more water changes?


Upping your KH will help prevent PH swings\crashes, especially when doing water changes, so that would also be a good idea.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah in this tank (10g) Im keeping juvie/baby guppies and when there big enough they will go in the 33 gallon tank. So I think the babies wont get eaten there. I do have floating plants:duckweed, water sprite and Im gonna add some hornwort as well.


----------

